# tour de france



## t&s (Jun 24, 2008)

if any one is going to follow some of the tour this year 
they have just published the full route with detaild maps 
this is the first time they have ever done that
link below for all details


http://www.letour.fr/2009/TDF/COURSE/us/le_parcours.html


----------



## topmod64 (Jan 2, 2009)

many thanks, im going for the last week, and mt vontoux


----------



## NWPT (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, heading over this year, especially as Lance is back!


----------



## smifee (Jan 4, 2009)

been saying for years that i'll go & see it in france. after last years race i decided i AM going this year.

will spend june & july in france. going to see 2 stages:- 10 on bastille day at Col du Tourmalet & 17 at Col du Galibier.

having watched them flash by when they passed through winchester some years ago i think it's got to be in the mountains to make it worthwhile.

hope to watch the rest of the race each day on eurosport.

why do these 'stars' never know when to stop? look forward to armstrong being well beaten.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.letour.fr/2009/TDF/COURSE/us/le_parcours.html is this year's route


----------



## cipro (Jan 4, 2009)

Roger said:


> http://www.letour.fr/2009/TDF/COURSE/us/le_parcours.html is this year's route


 
don't like the look of this years tour no alpe de hues


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jan 5, 2009)

And God help Andorra, its a traffic jam on a quiet day, so dont know what it will be like when the Pelotin arrives.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 5, 2009)

*Le tour*



Roger said:


> And God help Andorra, its a traffic jam on a quiet day, so dont know what it will be like when the Pelotin arrives.



It goes as follows:
Hours before there is a competition between Andorese-, French- and Spanish- police to create the upmost confusion and show off their latest models of horns, bikes and lights-shows.
This ends in a climax: Andorese police towing away wrongly parked French colleagues.
Meanwhile local police will have a competition in writing parking fines.
Then you have a show of all sorts of police bikes, followed by half an hour publicity parade; covering everything you never heard of, or knew for ages and certainly you will never need.
A long time nothing; then another parade of TV, officials, cars and bikes, driving like crazy and having a competition on their own.
And then: the 'moment suprème'. There they are !..... whoosh, whoosh.... and they are gone in a no time.


----------



## cipro (Jan 7, 2009)

It is supposed be tour de France this is the worst tour I have ever seen
Andorra  its a joke. Then the long train journey for last stage, to watch that you would have to travel all night.

Are some of the surrounding country's trying to get some of the money that the tour generates Would be interesting what the reactions of the French people is when they see the tour map


----------



## t&s (Jan 7, 2009)

THE TRAIN ??????

i would have thought the motorhome would be ideal especialy for the expected overnight stops you would need .

although me for one will never drive up there again twice we have been there and a long torcherous journey both times

so if you are keen may be let the train take the strain but the cost of acomodation will criple you 

i will watch this stage on  sky  whilst i am getting my prime position somewhere else on the route


----------



## cipro (Jan 8, 2009)

t&s said:


> THE TRAIN ??????
> 
> i would have thought the motorhome would be ideal especialy for the expected overnight stops you would need .
> 
> ...


 
Sorry no not me on the train the riders


----------



## t&s (Jan 8, 2009)

cipro said:


> Sorry no not me on the train the riders



ah well i also misunderstood enjoy the trip
terry


----------

